# Postmates Resturaunts request tips



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I was talking to a person who has worked in restaurants for most of her life and she was telling me they resented the UberEATS guys because they felt the UberEATS people were getting their tips. But when I do UberEATS no money ever exchanges hands at the restaurants so it never really seemed even opportune for tip discussion to even come up during delivery.

I just started doing Postmates though and it is another story. When I pay with the card they ask me how much I'll be tipping and seem upset when I tell them I'm not tipping. I'm guessing Postmates would be pretty unhappy if I added gratuity to the restaurant on their card, right?

I don't really understand Postmates. Do the restaurants sign up for Postmates or does Postmates just send us wherever?

Am I being a jerk for not tipping the restaurants their standard gratuity? I went to a restaurant the other day, it pops up $26.12 and I pay with the card. The guy at the restaurant is asking how much I am paying for the tip... The default option on the screen is 20%. I say 0%, sorry, and I get a dirty look in return.

If the restaurants signed up for Postmates I don't feel too bad not tipping because I got paid $3.45 for that order plus used my gas, vehicle wear, and time, and I got no tip from the delivery recipient. 

I'm obviously not giving resturaunts tips because the tip they want is more than my delivery fee and my delivery fee is close to non-profit as it is. (And sometimes we are expected to pay parking meters too!)

If the restaurants don't even know what Postmates is and we just go in flaunting our cards and making orders, it makes me feel like I should just avoid going to any sit down restaurants that order through Postmates and only do fast food because I don't want to gain a bad reputation in my local community as the guy who stiffs the restaurants.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Why should a courier tip? We aren’t picking up our own food.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I say tip 'em 20% on PM's card and see what happens.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> Why should a courier tip? We aren't picking up our own food.


Tipping on PM's card isn't the courier tipping. It's the customer. (PM passes the CC charge on to customers, right?)


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dlearl476 said:


> I say tip 'em 20% on PM's card and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Tipping on PM's card isn't the courier tipping. It's the customer. (PM passes the CC charge on to customers, right?)


I think I'll do that next time. If Postmates deactivates me they are probably doing me a favor. Arguably the standard tip is part of the cost of the food at the restaurants. The tips aren't like tips for Uber drivers. They are expected.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Arguably the standard tip is part of the cost of the food at the restaurants.


Yes, but no restaurant owner I've ever heard of passes those tips along to the help.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Do cashiers at McDonalds, Wendys, Five Guys get tips?

Why then should any cashier at any restaurant get a tip?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> I say tip 'em 20% on PM's card and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Tipping on PM's card isn't the courier tipping. It's the customer. (PM passes the CC charge on to customers, right?)


It's not your place to tip on behalf of the customer.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tipped for what? Drivers don't get waited on. Duh...did you seat me? take my order? even bring me a water? No, you made me wait to risk my life, to bring food to YOUR customer.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Didn't know u have to tip on "TOGO" orders. Just tell them u ride Uber next time.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

lol. You should never tip for to-go orders. Even ones you place for yourself. If the employee actually has the cojones to ask you to tip tell them no for the same reason they don't tip McDonald's employees when they bag to-go orders.The look on their face is priceless.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I never tip for anything I get at a counter by myself. It's getting out of control.

Try this next time. If someone whines about no tip I say......you got the $15 an hour you wanted instead.

Pisses the snowflakes right off.


----------

